# 3L Cemetery 09'



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Our first yard haunt. I've only haunted the "courtyard" before 09'.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've got a nice bit of space to work with there, Zurgh. I like those light-up jackos.

Oh, and if you keep talking that way, you're going to ruin your voice


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The tombstone pizza gag was funny.

Would you show how to make the electro mag bucket drop?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

In my haste to see if YouTube was fixed, I did fail to mention a few facts like; just about everything was recycled from scrap parts & materials, rebuilt, refurbished, or remade. Only cost me time & 12$ in candy. I'm a recovering pack-rat.

Also, these are my first video attempts.

RoxyBlue, that "courtyard" was made for haunting! Why does everyone think that isn't my real voice?:googly:

Sickie Ickie, I may need a how-to make 'a how-to' first, but I'll see what I can put together. The Tombstone Pizza gag I got from a funny vid based off a funeral & the slogan "What do you want on your tombstone" misunderstanding.

Thank you, You Know Who™, for your help. You're my new hero.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You have a nice set-up. 
I like the way you mowed your yard.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd be very interested to learn how to make one if you can put it together Zurgh!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice Job! The mowed lawn is a great touch.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I missed the lawn mowing somehow. I may incorporate that for this year. Great idea!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow really nice job, and the fact that you used recycled products is always an A+ in my book.  

Where did you get those barrels?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

The lawn 'scaping' came about by accident (the lawn mower had broken down ½ way through mowing) & coincidence (my wife asked if I was making tombstones one night), when it hit me. Why not mow in "plots" into the lawn for "graves". Here is the 09' layout.








It was very hard to mow the grass in this pattern. I started mowing the pattern at the beginning of October. I have changed the layout for 2010 for ease of mowing & increased # of grave plots.

Dark Star, the barrels are giant shipping tubes I got from a warehouse that was tossing them out (with permission, of course).


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Very cool Z!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Oooo... I like your yard! That looks like a heck of a lot of fun!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Zurgh, the whole $12 thing still floors me and you were able to accomplish all that with recycled materials and your time. I've told you before but will say it again the mowing your lawn for the "graves" is such a great idea. It just adds so much more detail and character to your entire scene. Told you somebody would comment on that awesome voice


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> You have a nice set-up.
> I like the way you mowed your yard.


Yup, me too. I've been letting the grass go long and spraying leaves in. There's that whole planning ahead where the head stones have to be though. Mowing everywhere but the graves give the graveyard feeling more depth for me.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a great job on your haunt. I can't wait to see what you have this year because your zombies are looking really cool. I love the area you have for the courtyard. The grave yard is really good also. Oh and I bought a pack of cough drops so I will mail it to you in the next few days or should I send another pack of cigarettes?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That lawnscaping is excellent attention to detail. Tombstones that just pop up out of the ground every October make a lot more sense when you do that. Really cool.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job Z I like the bucket drop and the lighting the plots are awsome I might have to add a few this year I've already given up on one of my props but we'll see what happens I might still bring it to life


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

I have had bad experiences with haunted houses..I know I would freak out


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

fick209 said:


> ...the whole $12 thing still floors me and you were able to accomplish all that with recycled materials and your time.


Yeah, I probably could have gotten away with 6$ for candy... But what is ones trash & my other project leftovers are my haunt materials... not to mention they throw out $$$$$ on commercial remodels...



Joiseygal said:


> ...Oh and I bought a pack of cough drops so I will mail it to you in the next few days or should I send another pack of cigarettes?


Yes, halls cough drops & any filter less (non-menthol) cigarettes or cigars, LOL! What, my new Zombies want em', & I'm lead singer of a Boy-Band, too, really!...:googly:



MuskokaGirl said:


> I have had bad experiences with haunted houses..I know I would freak out


I wish I could transfer & edit the VCR tape I had of the night to PC (perhaps, I should start to figure that out next...)... A parent said "OMG, I almost peed myself" when the lights went out/bucket dropped! ROTFL!!! I won't mention that I stepped out from around the corner in medieval armor brandishing a 'chainsaw', after they got candy from the "front door"... oops, I did! I didn't like it personally. I like being mistaken for a dummy, and then moving in on my guests :smilevil: ...


----------

